# Omega Seamaster



## yorkshirecath (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi there and thanks for letting me join the forum.

Am after a bit of advice.

My father passed away recently and left me this watch. He was given a man and women's omega watch by a good friend of his when he died in the 80s so I'm guessing this is quite old. I can't see any marking on it and I've searched the Web looking for a picture but I'm at a loss to what kind of seamaster it is. Maybe the strap was changed? It's an elasticated bracelet strap.

Thanks for any help.

http://


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and sorry for your loss. Could you also post a pic of the back of the watch showing any serial numbers or markings? I don't know a lot about Omega's but lots on here do and serial numbers help to identify it. There's lots of people here who know their onions...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah, its not the original strap... seeing the back will be a big clue... I am hoping it is gold with a hippocampus in the centre.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks Quartz ? If so won't be any earlier than the 80s imo ( they did do Quartz in the seventies but not like that) and as already mentioned the bracelet is an addition. If you can get the back off the serial number on the movement will accurately date it

Welcome by the way


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Is there an Omega symbol on the crown and if not is it slightly indented? If I had to guess I would say it was a redial. The combination of Roman numerals and indices is unusual (at least to me) as well.


----------

